# mail order cichlids



## duke105077 (Feb 27, 2010)

is there a site that anyone knows of that DOESN'T charge an arm and a leg for shipping fish?


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Pretty much any place you order from is going to be high on shipping because all live fish have to be shipped overnight.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Live Fish Direct charges $35 FedEx overnight, they are cheapest I have found.


----------



## duke105077 (Feb 27, 2010)

so i guess thats a no. there's something not right when you have to spend $35 in shipping for a $10 fish. oh well, back to the LFS.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I've found that to really make use of the online ordering, it's best to order multiple fish at once, or talk with your fish buddies and go in on the shipping costs.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

If you only order one or two at a time your wasting your money. If you order 30 or more fish, shipping isn't much at all per fish. You also save on tax by ordering online.


----------



## tyxpx (Feb 25, 2010)

I think the shipping is very reasonable actually. Expensive, but reasonable considering the overnight cost plus materials. The huge benefit I see to online ordering is also the wider selection of fish you have to choose from. If your unlucky like me and the LFS has a VERY limited selection, online is not that bad if you want a certain fish.

You could always see what the LFS can get it for, if they even do special orders. Or like others have said, get together with some other people and split the shipping


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

duke105077 said:


> so i guess thats a no. there's something not right when you have to spend $35 in shipping for a $10 fish. oh well, back to the LFS.


Out of curiosity what would you think is reasonable? Something like a dollar?


----------



## bigmike9498 (Mar 1, 2010)

hi can any one tell me me a good internet site to order cichlids from?,live in new york area.


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

There are a bunch under the reviews section


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't think it's really that bad. Granted I wouldn't complain if it were $10, but I don't think it's unreasonable.

Like someone said you have to order many fish at a time to make it worth your while.

Also the quality from online breeders are normally better than LFS's so that's an advantage. I have stores around me that have large selections, but the quality is not as good as from a breeder.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

bigmike9498 said:


> hi can any one tell me me a good internet site to order cichlids from?,live in new york area.


You can find reviews here
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/retailer_index.php


----------

